# Ryobi Straight Edge Guide doesn't fit Ryobi RE180PL1 Router



## BabyGerald (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi, there.

I'm a newb, although I've been visiting for awhile... 

I just found my Ryobi brand Straight Edge Guide (Home Depot) does NOT fit into my Ryobi 2 hp Router (Home Depot), model RE180PL1. I purchased these at the same time off the shelf, too. D'oh!

Anyone else find this?

It's as if the black, rubberized coating on the edge guide makes the rods too big to fit in the router's base plate. 

(The RE180PL1 is listed as compatible on the edge guide packaging, btw...)

Does anyone else know of an edge guide that will work with the Ryobi RE180PL1? (I suppose I could break down & make one...)

Cheers,
-Jerry S.


----------



## Carl Franklin (Sep 16, 2011)

BabyGerald said:


> Hi, there.
> 
> I just found my Ryobi brand Straight Edge Guide (Home Depot) does NOT fit into my Ryobi 2 hp Router (Home Depot), model RE180PL1. I purchased these at the same time off the shelf, too. D'oh!
> 
> Anyone else find this?


You just saved me a couple $$ ... thanks. I've got a B&D router that I've been using for about 25 years and never really used an attachment for a straight edge. Probably why some of my cuts have been a little off. :wacko:

Last week I bought the 2hp Ryobi plunge router (RE180-1PL). The local manager honored another sale, so I got the router and a new band saw for a really great price. 

For what it's worth, I was in Vegas last weekend and ended up buying two of the clamp style edge guides. I've wanted these for awhile, and now that I'm getting a little more serious about my work it was time to pick a couple up. 

I got both the 24" and the 36" from the store in Vegas. Another sale, so I got them both for under $20. I've used the 24" for a couple small projects already. It doesn't attach to the router, of course, but it sure helps cut straighter paths through plywood and MDF. I'm not good enough yet to use expensive woods. 

One reason I didn't buy the attachment was that it seemed to limit the depth or width of the wood cuts. In other words, if I was cutting a path more than a few inches in from the edge then the attachment wouldn't seem to work. The straight edge clamp does the job, though, and I can position it just about anywhere on the sheet of wood. As an example, I cut a couple stopped dados in a 4 foot wide sheet of plywood so that I could mount some slides even with the wood. I could not do that with the attachment, so I can quickly see that having both edge guide systems will be very helpful in the future. Now to just find one that fits the router.


----------

